# Camacho Triple Maduro Robusto Cigar Review - Great Smoke



## joncaputo

The cigar is one of the best I have smoked in a long time. Full body, full flavored smoked that I would put agenst any cigar.

Read the full review here: Camacho Triple Maduro Robusto Cigar Review - Great Smoke


----------

